# 20.3 Freight Trucks



## dstenger (Mar 31, 2008)

What is the best source of 20.3 trucks. I model the ET&WNC and scratch built a boxcar and plan to build a gondola and caboose next. Comstock Rails is offering spin cast metal trucks with steel wheels and Hartford has trucks. Anyone have any experience with either of these or could suggest others?

Dan Stenger
Richwood, KY
[email protected]
C&LR: www.gcgrs.org/Clr/index.asp
GCGRS: www.gcgrs.org


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Are you looking for something specific? D&RGW style, Carter Brothers, Westside Lumber? 

If you want metal castings, e-mail Rodney Edington: [email protected]


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I built this hopper based on ET&WNC drawings. I used Hartford trucks, but have since just used the plastic ones from Aristo-Delton, with Sierra Valley Wheels.









BTW, I've been *very *impressed with Rodney's castings, although I haven't tried his trucks, YET.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm a fan of the Aristo/Delton trucks, too. 4' wheelbase in 1:20.3, and fully sprung. They come with plastic wheels, so you'll want to replace them with metal wheels of your choice. I've been using Bachmann wheels since they're pretty inexpensive, even with tossing out the defective ones. Accucraft's new 1:29 wheels look promising as an inexpensive alternative, too. Sierra Valley and Gary Raymond's wheels would also work great. If you can find Jay-Bee wheels, they, too, are good rollers. 










There's a guy on evilbay selling the Delton trucks for $25/for 5 pair (plus $10 shipping), so that gets you to $7/car. These are just the truck parts, you need to find suitable springs and add your own wheels. I heard someone mention ball-point-pen springs as being an idea. (Search "Delton" and they come up.) 

Later, 

K


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Guy advertises in GR, he's in Gary Indiana, has them for $25 a pair and that includes metal wheels. No web site though.


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

I’m using 4 sets of the Delton trucks sold on ebay by MLS member tc_mg_trains on my Log Loader project. The wheels I’m using are Sierra Valley. I didn’t like the scale of ball point pen springs…way too thin wire, so I used a chunkier/heftier spring. I have no actual running experience with them yet, however.
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/8/aft/113822/afv/topic/Default.aspx















I also have used the 1:20.3 D&RG trucks from East Gary Car Co. @ $26.95 a pair on 3 of my Log cars. These work OKAY, but they are unsprung and the definition in the metal castings is a little less than I’m use to…..but fully acceptable. http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/8/aft/111109/afv/topic/Default.aspx















The trucks castings from Ozark have great definition, but at twice the price. 












Good luck in your search.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

I too use the Delton trucks. With a real spring plank, it is easy to assemble them with a sideframe upside down. Look at the journal boxes in your first photo. Oops???? 

Larry


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Ooops! is right. Thanks Larry and I do know better. Or should I say....2 outta 3 ain't bad.

Cheers


----------



## adam001 (Aug 2, 2010)

Four 4 sets of Delton trucks i have used. I need urgently ATV Trailers and containers to buy, however i have seen some good large truck but their prices are too high. Can any one suggest me some good sites for buying trucks




___________________
Used Trucks


----------



## ron736 (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone have a source of springs to use in the Delton trucks??

Ron Knepp


----------

